# forum background



## waki

I think this is an excellent forum
I would like to know something about the members.
whats a senior  member?
who organizes all the information.
where are your placed?


----------



## cuchuflete

Hello Waki,
Thanks for your note.
To learn about any of the members, just click on their avatar or member name in a post, or use the Members List link at the top of the page to get to public profiles. 

A senior member is a person with 100 or more posts.

The information is organized by members who post in the correct forum for the kind of question they have.  The forum layout is the creation of the Administrator, Mr. Mike Kellogg, with the advice of the moderators and active members.

I don't understand your final question.

regards,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Life

I think that what Waki means is where the administrator is located. Am I right?


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks Life,
El administrador está ubicado en los eeuu, y los moderadores están en la argentina, méxico, el brasil, costa rica, españa, francia, irlanda del norte, inglaterra, puerto rico, italia, egipcia, japón, eeuu, canadá, alemania, y ...pues no me acuerdo todos los países.

The administrator is in the US, and the moderators are in Argentina, Mexico, Brazil, Costa Rica, Spain, France, Northern Ireland, England, Puerto Rico, Italy, Egypt, Japan, the US, Canada, Germany...and...well I don't remember all the countries.


Un saludo,
Cuchuflete


----------



## ElaineG

... the Czech Republic, Jerusalem.....


----------



## .   1

And appropriately for us apathetic Aussies no Australian moderators.

.,,


----------



## zebedee

Hello waki,

You might find this thread posted in December last year interesting. Our administrator, Mike Kellogg, linked to a map which shows where the forum members are based, according to our IP addresses.

Regards,

zebedee

EDIT: I've just seen that the link is now defunct/missing since last year. But the posts in that thread still give you more information about where everyone's from.


----------



## waki

thanks alot for the information I´m really interested in being part of the forum. it`s helping me alot. I´ll be in contact
congratulations. Bye


----------

